# Srrv for us veterans



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Found this thought I'd share it with you
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/srrv_pp.pdf


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Great info, thank you!

Cheers


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

So much for the often heard claim that the Philippines hates all US military.

This is a good thing for vets, would be nice if the Philippione Government started to actually work hard at attracting retirees and making it easier for us to establish a life here and spend money here.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

A good friend of mine just went thru this process this year. If I recall correctly, it took him about 2 months to get it completed.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> So much for the often heard claim that the Philippines hates all US military
> 
> This is a good thing for vets, would be nice if the Philippione Government started to actually work hard at attracting retirees and making it easier for us to establish a life here and spend money here.


Not US, when things turn a bit bad for politicians they redirect the public's attention to all vile foreigners

Ah, you know the recent BI campaign 'report a illegal foreigner and get rewarded'?

As of now I heard a few innocent residents have been called up to prove they are not illegal

After all, the legal system us such, you can be guilty until proven innocent

Part of the Joy of living in Philippines!

PS, don't forget the proposed law vetting foreigners marrying Filipinos, with Good Conduct Certificate etc ...


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> Not US, when things turn a bit bad for politicians they redirect the public's attention to all vile foreigners
> 
> Ah, you know the recent BI campaign 'report a illegal foreigner and get rewarded'?
> 
> ...


Wonder if our good conduct medals count LOL:dance:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

colemanlee said:


> Wonder if our good conduct medals count LOL:dance:


they may have to be authenticated and a supporting affidavit added, all attended to by a Filipino Lawyer, and then, maybe then, it may be considered


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Doing some serious consideration about doing this versus my present method of utilizing the Balikbayan method. Checked at the local branch of BPI and the Lady Manager said she would open a Dollar Account using my Passport and without a ACR1 card so this would eliminate the BI completely to keep it as simple as possible. Any thoughts on this, pro/con? 

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Doing some serious consideration about doing this versus my present method of utilizing the Balikbayan method. Checked at the local branch of BPI and the Lady Manager said she would open a Dollar Account using my Passport and without a ACR1 card so this would eliminate the BI completely to keep it as simple as possible. Any thoughts on this, pro/con?
> 
> Fred


I assume that you are asking, now that you have a $ account, you no longer need an ACR as you are leaving the country every year and getting a BB stamp upon your return, are there any cons to doing this?

Right now I see none other than the expense of leaving the country and returning with your wife.

A tourist visa costs around $560/year, plus getting an ECC to leave if after 6 months. If your trip is the same or less, monetarily you are ahead. And you have no hassle of dealing with the BI. I am planning on converting my BB to a Spousal Visa after 6 months, then no longer any worries about leaving every year.

I am on the BB visa right now and love the freedom of not worrying about extending my tourist visa and going to the BI every couple of months (the visit is not a hassle just time spent (maybe 30m)).


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

jon1 said:


> ....
> A tourist visa costs around $560/year, plus getting an ECC to leave if after 6 months. If your trip is the same or less, monetarily you are ahead. .....


Or if you were going to go out of country anyway once a year for home visit or vacation to Singapore, Hong Kong etc. Then the additional cost of the trip is zero and the savings are the $560 plus


----------

